# Iso 2018 Tarmac Sl6 seatpost wedge



## Bpistor6 (May 24, 2021)

Bought a bike online, didn't have the wedge ... missing $30 dollar part making my bike worthless


----------



## Cheekymonkey001 (Apr 27, 2021)

Specialized STP MY18 Tarmac Seatpost Wedge with Bolt


----------



## Bpistor6 (May 24, 2021)

Forgot to mention I'm in the US. So far every international specialized dealer says they aren't allowed to ship to me.


----------



## Cheekymonkey001 (Apr 27, 2021)

You should find an out let there I'll have a look if you get stuck I've a spare I could send as I travel with my bike in a bike box and lost one once so I know its very frustrating...


----------



## Cheekymonkey001 (Apr 27, 2021)

amain cycling do them you can order but currently out of stock 








Specialized 2018+ Tarmac Seatpost Wedge w/Bolt


This is a replacement 2018+ Specialized Tarmac seatpost wedge with Ti Bolt. S184900002




www.amaincycling.com


----------



## Cheekymonkey001 (Apr 27, 2021)

heres one in the usa Specialized Tarmac SL6 Seatpost Clamp Kit 2018-2021 S-WORKS, Pro, Expert NEW


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Bpistor6 said:


> Forgot to mention I'm in the US. So far every international specialized dealer says they aren't allowed to ship to me.


I would reach out to them directly and ask if you haven't. Also, it's worth calling Specialized. I've done so in the past and been on the phone while someone actively searched through a parts bin for me.


----------



## Bpistor6 (May 24, 2021)

Cheekymonkey001 said:


> heres one in the usa Specialized Tarmac SL6 Seatpost Clamp Kit 2018-2021 S-WORKS, Pro, Expert NEW


Thanks for the generous offer, plus the listing... I found one at bestbike.de (germany). Looks like they will ship to me, no telling how long but it will be worth it once i have it!


----------



## gwt3 (Jul 3, 2021)

Bpistor6 said:


> Thanks for the generous offer, plus the listing... I found one at bestbike.de (germany). Looks like they will ship to me, no telling how long but it will be worth it once i have it!


I'm in the same situation. Have you received the clamp from them? If so, how long does it take?


----------



## Bpistor6 (May 24, 2021)

Bestbike.de did work! It took about a month to ship/deliver


----------

